# Wie Weißfische einlegen ?



## Schlei (5. November 2005)

Hi !
Ich wollte fragen wie ich Weißfische einlege? Das die gräten weich werden !
Schlei!


----------



## muddyliz (6. November 2005)

*AW: Wie Weißfische einlegen ?*

Sieh mal hier nach: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#sauer


----------



## Tosch75 (6. November 2005)

*AW: Wie Weißfische einlegen ?*

mach es wie bei brathering ... klappt wunderbar ...


----------



## dorschiie (6. November 2005)

*AW: Wie Weißfische einlegen ?*

in essiich oder nicht 
im ernst in essig dann werden die gräten weich.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (6. November 2005)

*AW: Wie Weißfische einlegen ?*

Hallo, Du New-Boardferkel, toller Seitenlink#6

Rezept Nr. 3 ist gut. Auf Paprika und Chilli kann verzichtet werden.
Anstatt Kräuteressig lieber etwas Rotwein.
Wichtig beim Einlegen ist, dass die Fische warm und der Sud kalt ist.


----------



## Schlei (17. November 2005)

*AW: Wie Weißfische einlegen ?*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps Funktioniert das Auch mit anderen Fischen wie Karpfen??
Schlei ;+


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie Weißfische einlegen ?*

Gude Kollegen,

wer ein Video dazu möchte, soll einfach kurz per E-Mail Bescheid sagen. :m

Guten Rutsch... #h
Zanderfänger


----------

